# Do you get sick of the pace of change in IT?



## wjb123 (Oct 21, 2006)

For those of you who have been in IT for a while:

Do you ever get sick of the pace of changes in this field? 

I've been doing this stuff (network admin, or simply the computer guy for my small company) for 8+ years and I am amazed at how much things have changed. It's a real grind to have to relearn new OS's and applications etc. every other year. I feel like I won't keep up in the long run. 

Is there a niche in IT that has less of a likelihood of being turned upsidedown every 2-3 years?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Even though I dont work in IT *yet*. I hope to do so in the future once im qualified. The changes in IT are incredible these days and it can be very hard to keep up with the pace. New components, programs and software happen daily. Just cant wait for someone decent to wipe MS off the IT market. They, in my opinion are falling down the ladder these days as their software is slowly slipping in quality and also security.


----------



## Vyst (Oct 17, 2006)

You shouldn't really concern yourself with upgrading your skills on a large scale you'll just burnout and/or go insane. Technology moves about 4x as quick as the people that use it lol. IT has tailored it's way nowadays where you become specialized. Find a niche that you like and focus your studies on that, but make sure to dabble occasionally (not necessarily studying to the point of certification) in other fields.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Take the occasional course to freshen up on the latest OS or application. Many companies, if you've been with them for a while, have no problem with in partially (if not completely) paying for the upgrading. It is infact expected to continue your education. Call it an inconvenient but necessary part of the occupation.

I suppose you "could" go somewhere near UNIX Administration - UNIX hasn't changed an awful lot compared to others. Before you 'nix admins kick my door in though, I said "compared to others".


----------



## wjb123 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

I am actually starting to gear myself toward being a DBA. I'll probably get MCDBA and try for Oracle too at some point after I graduate with BA-MIS in the spring. I have lots of real world expeirence with sql server. Oracle exp. is limited to classroom work and the oracle express DB that I run on an old server -just to play around with. I love working with networks, computers, data/database, heck I even like the programming I've done over the years. But I think it makes sense to specialize in something rather than being sort of 1/2 an expert in everything.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Wait a minute. What are the main OS's currently being used on your networks? Win2000? XP? MS Server? How new are these? Has Novel changed their whole system? 

I took a UNIX Admin class way back in 1986 - and guess what - my Linux box responds to similar commands - 20 years later.

I'm still using MSOffice 2003. And there's little reason to think I'll upgrade to Office 2007 any time soon.

Sure there are incremental changes but you surely don't have to start from scratch every few years.

Of course, I could just be a dinosuar who doesn't know from where he speaks. (Wouldn't be the first time. :grin: )


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes.. you are correct, but remember... Practice makes perfect!!


----------

